# u13 JDM TURBO KIT F/S Perfer So Cal



## SSS (May 21, 2003)

u13 JDM TURBO KIT F/S

Used turbo kit off a bluebird engine includes the following;

FUEL RAIL
INJECTORS(370CC)
ECU
TURBO(T25)
MANIFOLD
INTERCOOLER(FRONT MOUNT) WITH PIPING, HOSE, CLAMPS
STOCK B.O.V. WITH RECERCULATING HOSE
M.A.F. SENSER WITH STOCK PIPING

XTRA GOODIES;
CAMS
VALVE COVER
EVERYTHING ABOVE FOR $1,000 REMEBER ALL OF IT IS JDM. I still have the block it self(not for sale)but if you need anything else on it like intake manifold or throtle body let me know ]
perfer So Cal


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

hey can you get me some sss attessa parts 
i own a 1994 sss bluebird attessa and a 1996 sss bluebird ....................


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

would you be interested in trading a bunch of stuff for all that, ive got guns and engine stuff, audio stuff too. lemme know, im being serious. thanks.


----------

